# شاهد فيلم المصلحة نسخة dvd مجانا



## ووليد علي (6 يونيو 2012)

شاهد فيلم المصلحة نسخة dvd مجانا








أحداث الفيلم مأخوذة من قصة حقيقة حيث يعمل الضابط بوزارة الداخلية حمزة والذى يقوم بدوره الفنان أحمد السقا و يطلب فجأة بنقله من قطاع الامن المركزى إلى إدارة مكافحة المخدرات بعد قتل شقيقه الضابط يحيى والذى يقوم بدوره الفنان أحمد السعدنى على يد تاجر المخدرات محمد فراج يقوم بدوره سليمان المسلمى على أمل فى إلقاء القبض عليه والثأر لشقيقه ومابين مطاردات ومواجهات من جانب الشرطة والعصابة 













اضغط هنااااا لمشاهدة الفيلم




Online Egyptian TV - Online Free TV From Egypt



او



Online Libyan TV - Online Free TV From Libya






شكرا لاهتمامك وننتظر ردكم البناء ​


----------

